# Testcenter Norddeutschland / Hamburg / Bremen?



## Morbea (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo Liebe Community,
ich bin hier noch am Start. Auch in Sachen Anschaffung noch am Anfang. War in der Regel nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, was sich aber ändert gerade. Mein Problem: Bevor ich mir ein aktuelles Bike kaufe (Ab und zu Dreitagestouren im Mittelgebirge, etwa Harz) müsste ich erst einmal die ganzen Kategorien verstehen ... Aktuell denke ich an Trail/All Mountain (Unterscheidung scheint ja nicht trennscharf zu sein). Soweit einige Grundüberlegungen. Mein Problem: Wo gibt es denn hier ein Testcenter oder ähnliches, wo man mal "in Ruhe" unterschiedliche Modelle und ggf. auch Hersteller probieren kann? 
Das würde mir sicher schon einmal helfen. Allein von der Internet- und Testrecherche bin ich aktuell bei dem Oiz oder Occam von Orbea, oder aber bei irgendwas von Giant, oder Cube, oder oder oder. 
Vielen DANK im Voraus.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2020)

Moin!

Da wird dir in Hamburg niemand wirklich helfen können. Am besten ist das Festival in Willingen oder Brixen zu besuchen. Wo wohnst du denn? Kiel, Hamburg, Bremen?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (2. Februar 2020)

Vlt hilft ein besuch bei BOC (HH, HL, HB) oder Stadler (HB), die ja etwas größer sein müssten. Vlt vorher nach vorhandenen Modellen fragen. Ich stand auch vor einer ähnlichen Frage, wollte auch unbedingt Bikes sehen/testen, zumindest mal ne Runde im Laden oder auf´m Parkplatz drehen. War, was jetzt schon paar Jahre her ist, im Harz unterwegs und hab optimistisch mehrere Bikeshops besucht, dabei aber leider nicht passendes gefunden. Bei der Heimreise kam ich noch an Berlin vorbei und bin noch bei Stadler rein, in meinem Fall im West-B-Shop - und damit hatte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet - da standen genau zwei meiner Topfavoriten in jeder Größe, in dem Fall von TREK u Scott. Und letztendlich hab ich gefunden, was ich gesucht habe.
Wie gesagt, vor ein paar Jahren wars gut für mich.
Gleichzeitig graben vermutlich die großen Betreiber, kleineren Shops das Wasser ab - das nur am Rande...


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Februar 2020)

Germanys findet hat die erste Veranstaltung am 4.04. in Brilon statt, später dann auch im Harz:


			Germany's Finest - Bike Projects
		


Im Mai dann Willingen:








						#AllAboutBikes | BIKE Festival Willingen
					

BIKE Festival Willingen – bei der größten deutschen Outdoormesse im Bereich Mountainbike treffen die alle bekannten Marken aus der Radsport und Lifestyle Branche. Über drei Tage verwandelt sich das Sauerland zum Treffpunkt der Bike Szene. Sportliche Highlights wie der Rocky Mountain BIKE...




					willingen.bike-festival.de
				




Falls Norddeutschland dann evtl. Mal bei Rose Biketown in Bocholt vorbei schauen, sehr grosse MTB-, Renn- und Treckingrad-Ausstellung.


----------



## Dodger79 (3. Februar 2020)

Morbea schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> ich bin hier noch am Start. Auch in Sachen Anschaffung noch am Anfang. War in der Regel nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, was sich aber ändert gerade. Mein Problem: Bevor ich mir ein aktuelles Bike kaufe (Ab und zu Dreitagestouren im Mittelgebirge, etwa Harz) müsste ich erst einmal die ganzen Kategorien verstehen ... Aktuell denke ich an Trail/All Mountain (Unterscheidung scheint ja nicht trennscharf zu sein). Soweit einige Grundüberlegungen. Mein Problem: Wo gibt es denn hier ein Testcenter oder ähnliches, wo man mal "in Ruhe" unterschiedliche Modelle und ggf. auch Hersteller probieren kann?
> Das würde mir sicher schon einmal helfen. Allein von der Internet- und Testrecherche bin ich aktuell bei dem Oiz oder Occam von Orbea, oder aber bei irgendwas von Giant, oder Cube, oder oder oder.
> Vielen DANK im Voraus.


Das wird hier oben wahrscheinlich nichts werden. Ein richtiggehendes Testcenter, wo man unter "realen Bedingungen" und nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz ein Rad ausprobieren könnte, ist mir im Norden nicht bekannt. Dazu kommt, dass je mehr Federweg gewünscht wird, diese Räder hier im Norden immer exotischer werden (weil, Hand auf's Herz, das hier oben für die hometrails auch keiner braucht) und deswegen ordern die Händler das dann auch nicht. Also kann man nicht einmal probesitzen.

Wenn du aber eh gelegentlich im Harz unterwegs bist, schau einfach mal, was die Bikeparks dort so vermieten. St. Andreasberg dürfte es Giant geben und in Hahnenklee Kona und Propain. Das wird dann aber eher knapp mit Oiz & Co., da die Parks natürlich nicht gerade XC-lastig aufgestellt sind.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (3. Februar 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Falls Norddeutschland dann evtl. Mal bei Rose Biketown in Bocholt vorbei schauen, sehr grosse MTB-, Renn- und Treckingrad-Ausstellung.


Schau mal auf die Landkarte. Das ist echt ein langer Ritt.


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Februar 2020)

Alles relativ...dann halt wenn er Mal in der Gegend ist.


----------



## goldencore (3. Februar 2020)

Kenne BOC und Stadler in Bremen. Der Stadler hat sogar so eine kleine Teststrecke mit ein paar Hindernissen, die man überrollen kann. Die Auswahl ist in beiden Läden eher bescheiden. Aber vielleicht taugt es ja wenigstens, um einmal auf verschiedenen Größen und Geometrien zu sitzen. Das kann ja schon was bringen.


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Februar 2020)

spezi hamburch?
NACHTRACH: hab grad mal geschaut, letztes (oder/und vorletztes) jahr hatten sie nen testride in harburch, dieses jahr anscheinend leider nicht: https://specialized-hamburg.de/pages/termine


----------



## Morbea (6. Februar 2020)

Danke für eure rege Beteiligung. Werde mal im Harz schauen und ggf. tatsächlich in Willingen vorbeischauen. Das klingt spannend.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. Februar 2020)

Morbea schrieb:


> Danke für eure rege Beteiligung. Werde mal im Harz schauen und ggf. tatsächlich in Willingen vorbeischauen. Das klingt spannend.



Orbea Occam und Oiz kann ich Dir zumindest mal zum Proberollen auf der Straße geben sofern die passende Größe auf Lager ist.
Weiterhin habe ich auch immer Bikes von Trek und Santa Cruz im Laden. Mit etwas Glück steht auch mal ein Ibis oder Yeti aufgebaut parat.
Wie groß bist Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rabe- (25. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht mal bei Transalp-Bikes in Barmstedt schauen. Kleine Bikeschmiede mit super Beratung. Die haben auch immer Bikes für eine Probefahrt da.


----------



## Morbea (25. Februar 2020)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Orbea Occam und Oiz
> Wie groß bist Du denn?


Nice. 189.


----------

